# 7.08 VS 8.52



## yangzhengbao (Jul 17, 2010)

skip PLL，probability is 1/72
2times 3steps CROSS，
Color neutral cross probability is 2%，
P=C5-2*4.74%^2*(1-4.74%)^(5-2)=1.9%

Opposite color cross probability is 0.26%
P=C5-2*1.64%^2*(1-1.64%)^(5-2)=0.2555%


1.64% and 4.74% in
http://www.cubezone.be/crossstudy.html

yellow white white yellow yellow


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wut :confused:


----------



## aronpm (Jul 17, 2010)

Go away already.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2010)

Aki probability is 100%


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

Spoiler










FAVORITE CHARACTER IN 11 EYES

BAR NONE

YUKIKO!!!!

SHE’S LIKE, ALL SWEET AND MOE, THEN LIKE, SHE TAKES HER GLASSES OFF AND SHE GETS BAD ASS AND STARTS KICKIN’ ASS. <3

She better get appropriate a decent amount of screen time.

And I’m probably gonna make a new myanimelist with anime starting from the time I finished angel beats. I honestly can’t remember all the anime I’ve seen, so I’ll start kind of fresh.


----------



## Samania (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 17, 2010)

I want to see Inception. Anyone see it already?


----------



## TheMachanga (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

FFFFUUUUUU
Why is he genderbent D: D:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

Edward said:


> FFFFUUUUUU
> Why is he genderbent D: D:



Got something against that?
At least now you don't feel comfortable about her getting gay on you now, amirite?


----------



## Edward (Jul 17, 2010)

~Phoenix Death~ said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > FFFFUUUUUU
> ...



Not against it, it's just, if all the guys become girls, then all teh girls will become guys! WHAT WILL BECOME OF MY YUKI D:


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## Faz (Jul 17, 2010)

Oya, FYI, 2 3 move crosses in an average of 5 is fairly normal for me.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2010)

oh i didn't realize i was in /a/


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 17, 2010)

EnterPseudonym said:


> oh i didn't realize i was in /a/


This. I'm getting slightly tired of my pages getting filled up with random pictures and stories that only ~5 people on SS know about, or care about for that matter.


----------



## Kirjava (Jul 17, 2010)

~~~


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jul 17, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> ~~~





Spoiler


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

Stachuk1992 said:


> EnterPseudonym said:
> 
> 
> > oh i didn't realize i was in /a/
> ...



It's a tradition. Whenever a thread makes no sense or needs to be closed, this is what we do. And by we, I mean Kirjava


----------



## Zubon (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm hungry, anyone know of a good burger restaurant?


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I'm hungry, anyone know of a good burger restaurant?



In n Out


----------



## cincyaviation (Jul 17, 2010)

Zubon said:


> I'm hungry, anyone know of a good burger restaurant?


Not in Japan, but there is a mighty good place here in cincinnati called terry's turf club, delicious burgers, and possibly the most concentrated neon supply in the country.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 17, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Oya, FYI, 2 3 move crosses in an average of 5 is fairly normal for me.



Woah, if that's the case I need to improve on my cross. I'm CN too.


----------



## Forte (Jul 17, 2010)

esquimalt1 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Oya, FYI, 2 3 move crosses in an average of 5 is fairly normal for me.
> ...



even i can do that


----------



## Parity (Jul 17, 2010)

Does kirjavas eyes really look like that.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jul 17, 2010)

Parity said:


> Does kirjavas eyes really look like that.



That's Aki.


----------

